# Continuing to have cramps...is this normal?



## 16crab (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks again to the ladies who responded to me over whether my 26mm follie is worthy of concern. Two weeks time will tell us I guess... but now I have another question. I am SURE I must have ov'ed on Saturday (or possibly Sunday morning) as I had the HCG injection at 9 am on Friday...Saturday night I was exhausted and having serious cramping and thought for sure it was ov.  

Problem is, the crampiness never went away - it was on and off yesterday and is pretty strong right now - mostly on the right side (where the big follie was) and in my lower back as well. It's hard to describe, it's not like af cramps but more like a feeling of soreness and fullness...makes me feel like if someone just massaged my side and lower back it would go away.  
I've read the entire posting about side effects and I know cramping is normal, but is it normal for it to continue for this long? 
Any insight you can give would be great...thanks!!!!!
Deb


----------



## seaweed (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi
I get lots of cramps too..right after ovulation all the way to when AF turns up....I'm currently on 100mg Clomid..and i figure its one of the side effects! 
seaweed


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again 

Unfortunately this is pretty normal....whether on clomid or not...some women are just more "sensitive" to ovulation pain and symptoms and clomid can just exacerbate everything.

Your ovaries are still producing lots of hormones, before, during and after ovulation.

If you're concerned then contact your consultant/clinic for peace of mind.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## 16crab (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh thanks Seaweed and Natasha - it's starting to subside a little, I would call it soreness now more than cramps. I do hope it's just ov, and I hope that egg was fertilisable! (if that's even a word!!)
Thanks so much  
Deb


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

16crab said:


> I hope that egg was fertilisable! (if that's even a word!!)
> Thanks so much
> Deb


im not too sure if its a word but think we all knew what you meant!!! LOL!

i am on 100mg of clomid and seem to get cramping and soreness from the time i think i am ov untill af arrives its not agony for me more discomfort when im ov i tend to feel really tired and run down not to mention a little cranky and melodramatic!!! but after a few days - a week i feel ok just have a bit of aching but i do not suffer from pcos i am due to have scan and follicles measured and possible injection for ov next cycle i missed out this time due to the xmas holidays (typical!) how was the process im quite nervous a snot had it done before and cons did not discuss it in any detail with me?

thanks and good luck

L xx


----------

